# Getting Apache Online



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi people,

I started this new thread so it gets noticed.

My WAMPSERVER works ok on my PC and Apache is online. But it is not REALY online as something is blocking it if accessed from the external internet.

I went into the router to fix the problem. I set external port forwarding to port 80 with this IP:24.67.37.155. Port 80 (the default) is set in httpd.config. Would someone try that IP for me and tell me what you get? Then there is Internal Forwarding. Now I am confused. Can anyone help me with this...?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi People,

I got Apache online. However, now the PHP/MySQL is not working. With this code:


```
// Create connection
$con = mysqli ($host, $username, $password, $db_name);

}
```
I get a fatal error saying mysqli is an undefined function. This happens on another page as well. Somehow I damaged the database engine, maybe when I unplugged a flashdrive while the pc was booting?

I tried reinstalling WampServer, but with the same result.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

OK...I got Apache online by setting, in the router, external IP to 0.0.0.0 and port 80. Also setting internal IP to my IPv4. To get your IPv4, get a command prompt window open and enter ipconfig. 

With MySQL, I uninstalled WAMP and manually deleted remaining files in the www directory. Then reinstalled WAMP.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

